# HF Deals



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Display

=======


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

Always interesting Bob. A surprising number of these items turn up here in Lidl which is a cut price grocery here in Europe. I've one of those clasp knives with disposable blade from there. I'm not convinced it will change the world, as it is a bit clumsy compared to my Swiss Army knife, but they are certainly well made.

Cheers

Peter


----------

